# Fissidens fontanus + SAE = dead Fissidens fontanus ????



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

I am thinking that the answer would be yes but i am not sure. So what do you think?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

I would agree, they are known to eat fine leaved plants


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

I have both and no trouble. Perhaps it is because my SAE are a bit older so they prefer flake and zuchini to my Fissiden.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I would be careful, in general, you know you always "could get lucky" but then "you might not." Whether you get lucky or not, the fact is that some SAE will nibble on the finer leaves of mosses resulting in many moss collector type people no longer keeping their more expensive mosses with SAE. They don't want to risk it. Of course, if you're fine with risking it (though fissidens seems like an awefully expensive "experiment" plant to me) go for it.


----------



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Hi*

Thanks i find of new the answer to this any way but was just hoping that i was wrong. Oh well my fissidens goes to my 29 gal that dos not have my sae's in it.

I have a love hate relationship with my SAE's. On one hand i love them for keeping algae at bay. But on the other hand i can't keep any algae in with them. They striped my java moss to it's bare legs.

But i would NEVER get rid of them. They have a place in thank as long as they shall live.


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

Where i come from SAE means "Self Adressed Envelope" what is SAE in aqautic turms, forgive my English ignorance.


----------



## itchy201 (Aug 28, 2006)

SAE = siamese algae eater


----------

